# can access the internet but can't ping Netgear router



## shenawy311 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello, I ask for some advice.

I use Netgear router to connect to the internet.
I'm directly connected to it and can access the internet but the problem is that I can't access 192.168.0.1 giving "page can't be displayed" and also can't ping to this IP.

what do you think about this problem ?

Thx


----------



## shenawy311 (Sep 26, 2010)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : L3LTRV4
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : nsn-intra.net
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : nsn-intra.net
emea.nsn-net.net
apac.nsn-net.net
americas.nsn-net.net
china.nsn-net.net
noe.nokia.com
europe.nokia.com
nee.nokia.com
ntc.nokia.com
emea.nsn-intra.net
apac.nsn-intra.net

Ethernet adapter VMware Network Adapter VMnet8:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for
VMnet8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-56-C0-00-08
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.236.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter VMware Network Adapter VMnet1:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for
VMnet1
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-56-C0-00-01
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.40.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
Also you can find below the output of IPCONFIG /ALL


Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Networ
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-6F-1C-30-53

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-58-27-E7-8A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 26, 2010 11:35:49
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 29, 2010 11:35
49 AM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : برنامج تشغيل Bluetooth لخادم الوصول
إلى الشبكة المحلية
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A4-D9-05-CB

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Cisco Systems VPN Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-05-9A-3C-78-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.152.120.7
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.152.138.3
 10.152.138.62


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Top suspect is a firewall or malware. One thing I find odd about your IPCONFIG is this.



> DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : nsn-intra.net
> emea.nsn-net.net
> apac.nsn-net.net
> americas.nsn-net.net
> ...


I have no idea what all that is, but it's sure not normal. :smile:


----------



## shenawy311 (Sep 26, 2010)

so what can I do with this firewall or malware ?
the most confusing thing that it happens suddenly and everything was going on well 
by the way i have only one laptop that can ping the router but every other machines can't


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see the IPCONFIG /ALL from the working laptop.


----------



## shenawy311 (Sep 26, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\->ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : GPS
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-E0-5B-21-BF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8055 PCI-E Gigab
it Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-0B-3F-DA-7B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::99ab:472c:b7af:11c7%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.1.50(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.1.25
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{F0C926C4-C9E2-4ED4-A6DC-137EA94C7
0C5}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:172.16.1.50%20(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.lan
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:38f3:2703:d67d:b43e(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::38f3:2703:d67d:b43e%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{06801B39-5927-427A-91F5-67CC9927A
EB7}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{0C135472-816B-470C-803E-A79C317F8
EE8}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## shenawy311 (Sep 26, 2010)

this is another laptop tht cn access the router :


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Joe>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Joe-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-A9-05-D5-C5-9D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::21ca:b89e:277c:c3fe%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 27, 2010 8:22:02 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 30, 2010 1:19:52 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 270051589
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-91-44-ED-18-A9-05-D5-C5-9D

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : vodafone
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-C6-55-55-5C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Hamachi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-C3-53-9D-DD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 5.83.157.221(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 27, 2010 8:21:26 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 27, 2011 9:53:19 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.vodafone:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{00F8254C-FF94-4928-A136-B386F0AE88A5}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:43c:1188:d64d:3306(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::43c:1188:d64d:3306%18(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:553:9ddd::553:9ddd(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D14A0840-28DE-4C85-83FB-F81873878FD7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## david2005 (Jun 15, 2010)

see the ip congfic


----------



## shenawy311 (Sep 26, 2010)

regarding 
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : nsn-intra.net
emea.nsn-net.net
apac.nsn-net.net
americas.nsn-net.net
china.nsn-net.net
noe.nokia.com
europe.nokia.com
nee.nokia.com
ntc.nokia.com
emea.nsn-intra.net
apac.nsn-intra.net

they didn't act as a problem as that laptop could connect to the router before that problem appeared with the same configurtion


----------



## shenawy311 (Sep 26, 2010)

david 2005 , thanks for your reply and you can find the result of ipconfig /all upwards


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No surprise why the one machine can't ping the router, it's on a totally different subnet! It's not connected to that router, so it logically can't ping it.

The one that can't ping the router is manually assigned an IP address of: 172.16.1.50

However, your router is at 192.168.0.1.

I frankly have no idea how that machine gets a connection at all.


----------



## shenawy311 (Sep 26, 2010)

no the one assigned IP 172.16.1.50 can ping and access the router through a firewall (NATing ) 
the one that can't ping is the first one 192.168.0.2
the other 2 can ping


----------



## shenawy311 (Sep 26, 2010)

BTW the 2 machines that can ping : one directly connected and the other through a firewall


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

You might want to check your Router for MAC filtering, unfilter it if there's one configured.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If MAC filtering was blocking it, I would assume it wouldn't get an IP address from DHCP.


----------



## shenawy311 (Sep 26, 2010)

I agree with John 
I'm not totally blocked i can take IP address and access the internet but can't ping the router or i can say it seems to !!!!!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright, it wasn't the MAC filtering but maybe the Node Type is the issue.


> Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer


Here' show to change your Node Type to either Broadcast or Hybrid: 
Click Start/Run regedit ENTER 

1) Navigate to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetBT\Parameters 
2) Left click on 'Parameters' to highlight it. At the top of the window 
click on Registry and select Export ... - give the file a name and save to a 
place where it can be easily found. 
3) Right click on Parameters and highlight New - select DWORD value - name 
the value NodeType (one word) ENTER. 
4) Double click on NodeType - select Decimal and enter a value of 1 for 
b-node or 8 for h-node. Click OK, close registry editor, and REBOOT.


----------



## shenawy311 (Sep 26, 2010)

it doesn't work 

any ideas ?!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The Peer-Peer will screw up local file/print sharing, but shouldn't affect Internet connections.


----------

